# What to check while hiring an electrician



## Paultaylor1235 (May 13, 2016)

Hi,

What do you check at the time of hiring an electrician for your commercial work ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'd worry only about the General Contractor.

Let him worry about his subs.

Commercial electrical contractors are rarely ever signed on as primary contractors.

You don't deal with them... directly.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Paultaylor1235 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you check at the time of hiring an electrician for your commercial work ?


In London? I'd want to know that if things are not going exactly how he wants them to go that he's not going to EXIT in the middle of it all and throw everything into turmoil. :laughing:

Now that I threw a Brexit punch at you, let's talk business.

Are you talking about hiring an employee?
Or are you talking about hiring a subcontractor?

With both of them it would be their experience and qualifications, ability to execute the work, how they interview, proper tools & equipment, credentials and references, etc. For a subcontractor there could be bonding.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

We just started using this company for all our HR requirements: www.peoplematter.com 

Go there and then:

Click: "Software"
Click: "PeopleMatterHIRE"


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

-basic qualifications (interview, informal test, application)
-check references, background check


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Most companies I've talked to in the last few years run a credit check first off.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Drug testing as applicable.


----------

